

Why I don't take vacation - ZanderEarth32
http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2012/news/economy/1205/gallery.unused-vacation/?source=cnn_bin

======
ZanderEarth32
I find this article kind of sad. When they look back on their lives, will they
regret sacrificing so much for work? Will they even remember or be remembered
for the extra work they put in? Or would they rather have remembered
traveling?

